

Why we’re excited about Mailbox getting acquired by Dropbox - chrisyeh
http://squareonemail.tumblr.com/post/45434884484/why-were-excited-about-mailbox-getting-acquired-by

======
wasabiventures1
The SquareOne approach to having email being presented in a birds-eye
dashboard will change the way people approach email reading and management.
With Dropbox acquiring Mailbox it shows that there is an email problem that
needs to be solved.

------
MaynardPress
The fact that e-mail has become so cumbersome is drawing several people into
the field of trying to make some sense out of it; SquareOne seems to have a
pretty good system, from what I have seen. it will be interesting to see what
comes of this merger.

------
awhollis18
Love this acquisition. Should be a huge lift for both companies. I'm excited
about the SquareOne approach to email presentation. I've been a long time
customer of Mailbox

------
jparzych
I'm with wasabiventures on this. The SquareOne method of categorizing your
emails, similar to the psychological processes we use everyday, is a superior
email management approach. This will solve the email problem facing many
individuals.

